# do magic mushrooms expire/go bad?



## Colorado kush (Oct 22, 2013)

Do they go bad? cus i understand that the season is about to end so i was thinking about stocking up!


----------



## LIBERTYCHICKEN (Oct 22, 2013)

It all depends on how they are stored 

Properly dryed in a sealed container in a cool dark spot, expect about 6-12 months without a noticeable potency loss 

A alchoolic tinture can last a life time if stored in the cool and dark


----------



## Impman (Oct 22, 2013)

you know how they found that honey from like the 1400s and it was still good? I wonder if there is like a ancient sack of shrooms that some king was saving for his birthday


----------



## rory420420 (Oct 22, 2013)

Sold my pops a half ounce..he ate an 8th..tripped balls..4 months later he split a quarter..no one tripped..ate the last Ith..still nothing..that coupled with scientific fact leads me to believe long term storage of such an alkaloid is not advisable..


----------



## LIBERTYCHICKEN (Oct 22, 2013)

I have some alchoolic tinture about 12 years old 

I tryed it about 6 years ago and it was GOOD


----------



## LIBERTYCHICKEN (Oct 22, 2013)

Impman said:


> you know how they found that honey from like the 1400s and it was still good? I wonder if there is like a ancient sack of shrooms that some king was saving for his birthday



I know they have found opium and hash in egyption tombs , along with other goodies - They even said the inside of the hash ball was still active 

By the way properly stored honey has a indefinite shelf life , and their is some way of storing mushrooms in them to preserve them


----------



## Stimpy and Ren (Oct 22, 2013)

MAKE BLUE HONEY!!!



_"The Tale of blue honey It's summer. The sun is high up and blazing hot. The little magic mushrooms that used to appear in the cow pastures down the road have dried up and gone away. For that matter so has your grass connection, and all that you're left with is sandpaper leaf that leaves a static edge on your head. The mellow highs of the rainy season are now just so many jasmine-of-your-mind memories. Dreams from another time. The butterfly mushroom that opened the doors of perception in the springtime are but lost keys in the heat of summer. You tried drying the little fungi, but the magic is lost in the process, and freezing turns them to mush. What to do? The answer comes to us born on the w7inds of time. Kosmic, karmic trade winds from an ancient Mayan past. To save the magic, all one needs to do is immerse those morsels in raw honey and stash them in a cool, shady place, and let osmosis do its thing. The honey will first turn amber, then a deep blue-black color indicating that the honey has become psychoactive. At this point it is time to strain out the mushrooms from the honey. Use the mushrooms to make a psychedelic snack, And store the honey in a tightly capped glass jar. The honey has now taken on the magic, and proprly stored will retain it for several months. Come summer when the mushrooms have disppeared from the field, it dosn't matter. There, in the cupboard, is the honey pot, full to the brim with "Blue Honey" Shades of Pooh Bear and Van Morrison. A couple of teaspoons in your tea or coffee, and one or two to sweeten your cinnamon toast, and its time to keep an appointment with God.
Side Note:Squeeze them with a paper towel to get rid of the excess water them drop them in the jar. Use the minimum honey needed to cover them. Just the top turns blue where the psilly is oxydizing. The rest goes dark amber. No need to pour off the water. The honey gets a bit diluted is all. After a while (say 1/2") you hardly need to add any honey at all. I just add a touch now and then cause it seems to act as a preservative to keep the shrooms from rotting. The amnazing thing is the volume that builds up just from aborts. 

Test 1.. 2 Teaspoons.. good 
Test 2.. 4 heaping teaspoons... WOW!
And remember Be safe dont eat anything your not sure about.

-Sterbie"
_


----------



## rory420420 (Oct 22, 2013)

I've read of poison ivy being found in the tombs and it made them break out...the blue honey I've had was a dip of a butter knife in a jar..one side..fun! Both sides..FUN!


----------



## rory420420 (Oct 22, 2013)

'And the bees made honey in the lions head'


----------



## racerboy71 (Oct 22, 2013)

hey rory, i got one for you... not to hijack dudes thread, but it kind of fits in, so what the hell...

how about peyote?? does peyote go inactive after so long??

reason i ask, a good 15 years or so ago, dude at my work tells me he's got four peyote buttons, and wanted to know if i wanted them.. being that peyote buttons don't come around very often, i jumped at the chance..
the next day i eat two and two friends each ate one a piece.. not one of us got off at all from them.. so basically, i sat there and ate a cactus for pretty much not a damn thing.. was soo pissed, but the only thing i could ever figure out was that they were old possibly.. they looked legit, and weren't overly dry or anything like i'd imagine them being had they been super old, but like i said, nada damn effect from them..


----------



## MrEDuck (Oct 23, 2013)

The shelf life of mushrooms depends on how they're stored. Cracker dry and sealed with a bit of desiccant in the freezer they can last for quite some time. 
Mescaline is pretty damned stable so I would imagine the issue was just too low of a dose. It's likely to be 2-3% mescaline by weight so you need a fair amount of them to get over the threshold dose.


----------



## Impman (Oct 23, 2013)

racerboy71 said:


> hey rory, i got one for you... not to hijack dudes thread, but it kind of fits in, so what the hell...
> 
> how about peyote?? does peyote go inactive after so long??
> 
> ...


Mescaline would stay active through the end of the world. there will be cockroaches and mescaline after the bombs go off


----------



## Mr.Vega (Oct 23, 2013)

rory420420 said:


> Sold my pops a half ounce..he ate an 8th..tripped balls..4 months later he split a quarter..no one tripped..ate the last Ith..still nothing..that coupled with scientific fact leads me to believe long term storage of such an alkaloid is not advisable..


That's fkd up rory....SOLD ur pops a half??!!!...u shoulda gave that shit to him bro.....

Haha


----------



## Mr.Vega (Oct 23, 2013)

Stimpy and Ren said:


> MAKE BLUE HONEY!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Damn stimpy....ur smokin!


----------



## MrEDuck (Oct 23, 2013)

Impman said:


> Mescaline would stay active through the end of the world. there will be cockroaches and mescaline after the bombs go off


Not quite that stable but it is a pretty tough molecule.


Mr.Vega said:


> That's fkd up rory....SOLD ur pops a half??!!!...u shoulda gave that shit to him bro.....
> 
> Haha


This was my reaction. Did he owe you money and that was the only way to get it back or something?


----------

